# How to safely remove taper pins?



## Woodsman 22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello ;


I am trying to restore an Atlas 618 lathe that was given to me. I have it all apart to clean, replace parts that need replacing and then paint and put it back together again. However, I am stuck at trying to get the rack off the lathe bed. The screws came out easy enough, but there are two taper pins there to locate the rack and hold it in place. One of those pins seem to be accessible from the inside , but the other was installed where the bed is thick- right at one of the webs.There are threaded holes for the screws that hold the rack on, and those holes are bored and threaded all the way through that side of  the bed, and also one hole where it seems I could try to punch out one of the taper pins from the inside of the bed, but no way to get at the other one from the inside. 
     These pins are in there TIGHT!  I am afraid of trying to pry up the rack from the outside of the bed because I would probably screw something up in a really big way. I would really be interested in hearing from anyone with any suggestions on how to get this off without damaging the rack, the taper pins or the lathe bed. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 3, 2017)

Could you drill the pin, thread it and then jack it out with a screw and suitable spacers?

Greg


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you sure they are taper pins?   Normally they won't use a taper pin in a blind hole.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 3, 2017)

My Atlas Craftsman 6 x 18 uses a 1/8" dowel pin.  Is it possible that a previous owner replaced the OEM pins with tapered pins?  In any event, I would remove the screws and gently pry the rack out with a thin blade.  If you can drive one pin out you could rotate the rack slightly to loosen the second pin.  With any outward movement, a tapered pin should free up.


----------



## Woodsman 22 (Jul 3, 2017)

f350ca said:


> Could you drill the pin, thread it and then jack it out with a screw and suitable spacers?
> 
> Greg


Thanks for the idea, but these taper pins are very small in diameter. Drilling them would mean using an even smaller drill bit and a tap so small that it would probably be considered "micro" in size.


----------



## Woodsman 22 (Jul 3, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> My Atlas Craftsman 6 x 18 uses a 1/8" dowel pin.  Is it possible that a previous owner replaced the OEM pins with tapered pins?  In any event, I would remove the screws and gently pry the rack out with a thin blade.  If you can drive one pin out you could rotate the rack slightly to loosen the second pin.  With any outward movement, a tapered pin should free up.



   That's verty interesting; I called it a taper pin because that is what the machine manufacturers usually use to "locate" items like this precisely. It might not even be a taper pin for all I know, since I haven't managed to get them out yet. But I am probably going to try your suggestion, and thanks for letting me know that yours has dowel pins in it. More than likely mine does too but I just didn't know it!


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 3, 2017)

Many racks I have removed from lathe beds were held in with either roll or spring pins, and straight dowel pins.  Haven't run across anywhere where tapered pins were used.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2017)

Taper pins , usually are used to hold handles or gears or two piece shafts . I'd soak the area around the pins , I'd also use a propane torch and play it around the pin areas. The heat will open the holes and spaces slightly , tap the area with a soft hammer to set up vibrations which believe me works. You don't have to get the area red hot just a few hundred degrees. Sometimes two or three times over a 24 hrs period . Usually a couple taps with brass hammer will make it come apart. Try a clamp or vise grip to pull on the rack gently .


----------



## Woodsman 22 (Jul 4, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Many racks I have removed from lathe beds were held in with either roll or spring pins, and straight dowel pins.  Haven't run across anywhere where tapered pins were used.


    Well I have received comments from others on this forum that state that a rack is not hard to bend in the process of removal. Because of that, I have changed my mind about removing these pins and will leave it in place, tape it up and clean and paint around it. But thanks for your input!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 4, 2017)

Probably the best you can do. just verify that the bed for the rack is totally clean when you put it all beck together. no dust under it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 4, 2017)

The rack and pinon on a 618 is hardly precision gearing.  I wouldn't worry about bending.  I popped mine off in less than a minute using gentle force.  The teeth on the rack do not extend to the far side of the rack, leaving a gap that can be used with a pry bar to pull the pins.  I used an offset screwdriver as a pry bar.  A church key would also serve as a miniature pry bar. The pins are pressed into the rack and a tight slip/loose press fit  in the lathe bed.


----------



## Woodsman 22 (Jul 4, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> The teeth on the rack do not extend to the far side of the rack, leaving a gap that can be used with a pry bar to pull the pins



     -I didn't notice that when I was removing the screws holding the rack yesterday (I did not get the pins out then and just put the screws back in). So I just learned something, lol! Thanks for that. I got several answers to this question with most indicating that removing the rack was okay, and one fellow saying I could bend the rack in the process. Considering Clausing's prices for those parts that it DOES still have, I sure don't want to pay them for a NOS rack and I have yet to see one being offered up for sale on ebay for this lathe. I may give this another try going at it very gently. If I see any signs of the rack not wanting to come loose I'll just give up on the idea.


----------

